# Application unique pour lire les fichiers CHM et NFO



## jpultra (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Quelle est lApplication unique qui permettrait d'ouvrir tous les fichiers documents Windows. et d'éviter donc de cumuler les applications (CHM, NFO etc.)
Peut-on la trouver sur AppleStore ?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (5 Octobre 2011)

Qu'entends-tu par "tous les fichiers documents Windows" ? Les images ? Les documents texte ? Les bases Access ?


----------



## jpultra (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Aliboron,
J'entends les fichiers textes tel que l'on rencontrent lors de différents téléchargements.
Exemples : CHM (Fichier de partage Windows), je l'ouvre actuellement avec CHM Wiew.
                  NFO (Fichier d'informations qui accompagne les téléchargements), je l'ouvre actuellement avec http://nfomation.net/
etc...
Merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2011)

J'aurais tendance à répondre .... Windows 

Il existe bien des applications qui ouvrent tout un tas de choses... mais sur windows


----------



## subsole (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
VMWare Fusion ou Parallels Desktop, mais là on cumule les OS.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2011)

Ha.. au fait, pour information, les fichier NFO sont de simples fichiers texte, que tu peux ouvrir dans TextEdit (En glissant le fichier sur l'icône de l'application, qu'il vaut mieux toujours avoir dans le Dock)


----------



## jpultra (5 Octobre 2011)

J'ai déjà essayé, mais TextEdit semble limite, le fichier n'est pas trop clair.
En passant par ce site : http://nfomation.net/, il est nettement plus accessible.
Merci.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Oui, bon, de toute façon, HTML, téléchargement, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## jpultra (6 Octobre 2011)

Eh hop, merci Aliboron


----------



## edd72 (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est pareil si tu utilises Notepad sous Windows... le nfo ne va pas être impeccable (de par l'encodage), on lui préfèrera DamnNfoViewer sous Windows, et donc NFOViewer sous OSX.

Qu'utilises-tu sous Windows pour ouvrir les NFO?
Quel rapport fais-tu entre un NFO (qui est du texte brut dans un encodage donné) et CHM (qui est du html compressé)?


----------



## jpultra (7 Octobre 2011)

Je n'utilise pas le système de Windows Edd 72, c'est juste que ce type de fichiers accompagnent fréquemment mes téléchargements. À date, pour accéder à son contenu, je passe par ce site :
http://nfomation.net/ qui est bien pratique, mais c'est un peu archaïque : ouvrir le site, choisir le fichier pour finalement l'uploader !
Je ne fais aucun rapport entre le NFO et le CHM, Le CHM, ce sont des formats que je rencontre selon mes besoins (ex : le fichier d'aide de Utorrent est CHM).
Je ne suis pas encore un expert à la matière et je découvre au fur et à mesure les problèmes de la compatibilité de systèmes d'exploitation différents.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Je me demander donc s'il existe une Application (Windows ou non) qui pourrait m'ouvrir tous les fichiers documents de Windows ?
Je suis bien entendu avec OS X !
Ce qui éviterait de posséder un logiciel par format !
Merci


----------

